# These any good?



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

http://search.ebay.com/FLUOREX_W0QQfromZR8QQfsooZ1QQfsopZ3

They say something like "it uses 65 watts, but has output of 500W". So the first thing I thought was it was too good to be true, and that it just had more lumens so it appears bright to the human eye. but I read through it and it says 6500k, and "phototropic lumens". maybe it just has a lot of reflection?

it says "blue rich light". but 6500k is more yellowish.

$25 for 65 watts is still pretty good though. I might get one for my 20 gallon tank.

what do you guys think?

edit: ok, it says "white daylight 6500k" white light meaning it has all parts of the spectrum, but the color averages out to be more yellowish around 6500k? is that any good? it must have a lot of the green phosphors to make it look so bright, but doesnt help plants.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

65 watts =500 watts? Come on shev, you're dissappointing me now! lol (j/k). 65 watts of pc or metal halide or the comparable is equal to 500 watts.........of incandescent lighting. Aquarium lighting "rules" and I use that term loosely referrs to Normal Output (N.O.) flourescent lighting. I wouldn't bother but You can try it. Http://www.aquatraders has a light for the same price and its an aquarium pc fixture. You may want to replace the bulb as 12000K is too white IMO. 6500K is also yellow to me too. I use 8000K-9325 but the latter tend to look pink to me and others. 8000K is very appealing to the eye.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks simpte. I Didnt think it would look like 500 watts to my plants. 6500k is 6500k, right? even if one has two phosphors way on each end of the spectrum in the bulb, they average out to be 6500k. It just made me a little hesitant when it mentioned it had a lot of lumens. you think $25 for 65 watts isnt that great? Your link didnt work and I kinda used my extra light strips from my 55 gallon that i replaced with a jebo lighting strip for my ten gallon leaving me with nothing for my 20 gallon. replacing the 65 watt bulb looks cheaper too. 

I got a good deal (or what I thought was one) for a bunch of 10000k bulbs, like $8 a 55W bulb with free s/h. so i wanted something on the lower side of the spectrum to kind of "even out".


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

10000K works great on planted tanks. whether its 3400K or 10000K, they will all grow plants. The K rating is in the eye of the beholder. SOme like the lower end, some like the upper end, I like the 7000K-8800K spectrum personally.


----------

